# Fractal Node 605 CPU Cooler recommendations?



## brackberry

Hi everyone, I am really having a hard time with this one. First time building an "HTPC" and decided to go with the NODE 605 by Fractal because of it's sleek looks and it would look perfect in my living room entertainment set.

I will have an FX-8350 (just something I had lying around) and was wondering what would be a good CPU cooler for this CPU that would fit in this particular case. I am looking for a solution where I won't need to make any real adjustments to the CPU Cooler/fans itself.

Basically looking for something that will fit in the NODE 605 without any issues and be able to cool the CPU when it's under load. I never use stock CPU coolers unless I had no clearance to put a aftermarket one in.

Any input is very much appreciated!


----------



## brackberry

Leaning towards the Noctua NH-U9B SE2, if there are better alternatives just let me know! Will be placing my order at Newegg Canada in the next couple days since they accept Bitcoin now


----------



## RogueRage

If your build will look anything like this one then you are good to go. It will fit. http://www.sweclockers.com/galleri/11742-htpc-fractal-design-node-605

I was not familiar with the case so I had to look it up and I came across that link for the HTPC case build. Looks pretty sweet too.


----------



## Dimestore55

Or... You could put it under water,


----------



## Alan G

If you are just using this for HTPC (no gaming), heat is really not much of an issue and you have a lot of choices here. You could even run a Noctua NH-L9a in this and keep things cool and quiet (this is the cooler that I put in HTPCs I've been building for family members).


----------



## brackberry

Thanks for the suggestions







I will look into each of them. I am a huge fan of Noctua. Silence and a good level of performance is best for me


----------



## MythTFLfan29

I've also had good luck with the Scythe Big Shuriken, now I believe they're on Revision B. Good cooler, low noise. Works well in my Silverstone HTPC. Just an alternative to look at around the same price as the Noctua recommendations.


----------



## eodhorton

What liquid cooling kit did you use?


----------



## QuickSiR

I'm late to the party but I just transferred my gaming rig into a Fractal Design Node 605 and I thought I'd share some pictures.









i7 3770K
16GB of Corsair Vengeance Memory
Intel 730 240GB SSD
2x EVGA GTX 680 SC in SLI
Noctua NH-U9S CPU Cooler
3x 120mm Noctua Case Fans
Corsair RM 850 PSU
eClaro Sound Card

The temps are obviously higher then in my Corsair Carbide Air 540 case but it's much more compact and I like the clean look better.


----------



## la4ours

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuickSiR*
> 
> I'm late to the party but I just transferred my gaming rig into a Fractal Design Node 605 and I thought I'd share some pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i7 3770K
> 16GB of Corsair Vengeance Memory
> Intel 730 240GB SSD
> 2x EVGA GTX 680 SC in SLI
> Noctua NH-U9S CPU Cooler
> 3x 120mm Noctua Case Fans
> Corsair RM 850 PSU
> eClaro Sound Card
> 
> The temps are obviously higher then in my Corsair Carbide Air 540 case but it's much more compact and I like the clean look better.


That's a nice setup. Because of this pic, you now make me want to buy not one but TWO 605 cases. One for my HTPC and one to replace my R4 in my room. However, that wouldn't be the only investment, because i like your use for the dresser. This would allow me to use an amp in my room (which i've been trying to justify buying). Oh the vicious circle you have now just put me in!


----------

